# Instructions on How to rebuild New Departure Hubs



## MOTOmike

Does anyone know of a good book or something online that explains step by step instructions on how to rebuild New Departure hubs?  I have a Model A rear hub that I want to rebuild before I lace it into a new rim and I don't want to screw anything up.

Any suggestions out there on where to find step-by-step instructions?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## abe lugo

*there a good thread on ratrodbiked*

Basically,
Carefully take apart, drop parts in solvent.
You probably want to make sure your disc stack is very close to .75", then lightly clean them if they are glazed, with some steel wool.
make sure to also clean the outer bearing (cog side), that one is a reverse thread on the cap.

In the center want to make sure the little spring that goes into the clutch is not broken.

clean the inside of the hub.

grease bearings, oil the discs.

Make sure the cones are tight them backed off alittle bit.
sometimes you may have to hold the cone with a cone wrench as you tighten the wheel in.

here is the link
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/vi...=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=new+departure+rebuild


hope this helps.

if you have no brakes it's either the spring clip broke or too loose on the cone.


----------



## Gary Mc

ND Model A (C&D also) diagrams are at Sheldon Brown's site at: 
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/coaster-brakes/new-departure.html


----------



## MOTOmike

*Rebuilding New Departure Hubs*

Thanks,
When I take the hub apart, is anything spring-loaded that may "pop out"?  
I have read somewhere that white lithium grease is recommended over bearing grease??  Any opinions on which grease to use?
For oiling the discs, I have read where someone suggested 30 wt. motor oil.  Is this generally what is used?

Thanks for the reply.
Mike




abe lugo said:


> Basically,
> Carefully take apart, drop parts in solvent.
> You probably want to make sure your disc stack is very close to .75", then lightly clean them if they are glazed, with some steel wool.
> make sure to also clean the outer bearing (cog side), that one is a reverse thread on the cap.
> 
> In the center want to make sure the little spring that goes into the clutch is not broken.
> 
> clean the inside of the hub.
> 
> grease bearings, oil the discs.
> 
> Make sure the cones are tight them backed off alittle bit.
> sometimes you may have to hold the cone with a cone wrench as you tighten the wheel in.
> 
> here is the link
> http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/vi...=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=new+departure+rebuild
> 
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> if you have no brakes it's either the spring clip broke or too loose on the cone.


----------



## Wadeawhile

Gary Mc said:


> ND Model A (C&D also) diagrams are at Sheldon Brown's site at:
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/coaster-brakes/new-departure.html



Hi, when rebuilding a model D hub, which washer goes in first to the hub? The round ones or the notched one. There waa a lot of grease & couldn't tell when I took it apart. They obviously alternate, but which one do u start with? Thank you.


----------



## rustjunkie

Wadeawhile said:


> Hi, when rebuilding a model D hub, which washer goes in first to the hub? The round ones or the notched one. There waa a lot of grease & couldn't tell when I took it apart. They obviously alternate, but which one do u start with? Thank you.




disc w/o ears first and last
rebuild instructions are in vol 1:









						Schwinn Service Manual Volume 1 & 2 | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-2.81579/




					thecabe.com


----------

